# What's with all the skiers!?!



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hahaha

Lots of skiers in Canada that's for sure. Not sure how it is in the US, but man it's like 10:1 here.

The sport itself will be alright though. If it's fun for you go ahead. 

I personally dont care about skiers except that they build moguls. And lots of them are entitled pricks... but i dont think that (being entitled pricks) has anything to do with the sport itself.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep? My grandson skis, & both his Dad & Mom snowboards.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The lamest reason I get from skiers on the lift is they don't have time to try snowboard yet they come and spend time skiing.
Same as you I hated skiing. I wasted 3 years between when I stopped skiing and when I started snowboarding. That three years I will never get back.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Obviously, the first few days of snowboarding sucks and you crash a lot I guess some people don't want to go through that pain. I have seen some crazy ski crashes too. I saw this ski chick crash into the magic carpet shed hard, she bounced off. She wasn't hurt too bad but I think her day was done. 

Beginner skiers are way more dangerous than beginner snowboarders.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Obviously, the first few days of snowboarding sucks and you crash a lot I guess some people don't want to go through that pain. I have seen some crazy ski crashes too. I saw this ski chick crash into the magic carpet shed hard, she bounced off. She wasn't hurt too bad but I think her day was done.
> 
> Beginner skiers are way more dangerous than beginner snowboarders.


The difference is to most people skiing is like a 1-2 day vacation every year so they just want to get there and get it done. I see snowboarding as a lifestyle to keep me sane in the winter.
Even with my little hill, most of the time are the skiers get lifted in the ambulance.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I have never stepped foot on any pair of skis :grin:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

speedjason said:


> The difference is to most people skiing is like a 1-2 day vacation every year so they just want to get there and get it done. I see snowboarding as a lifestyle to keep me sane in the winter.
> Even with my little hill, most of the time are the skiers get lifted in the ambulance.


Too true. The only thing skiing is good for is pure speed, if you want to go super fast, get skis. If you want to have fun, get a snowboard.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, skiing is a bit easier to get started...

On the other end you have stuff like surfing which is really difficult to start... but still people do it and love it. It's jut how it is.

Beginner snowboarders are kinda harmlesss you're right; they are either in their ass or faceplanting. But i see a bunch of massive yard sales from skiers mostly. So i guess thats pretty scary.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Well, skiing is a bit easier to get started...
> 
> On the other end you have stuff like surfing which is really difficult to start... but still people do it and love it. It's jut how it is.
> 
> Beginner snowboarders are kinda harmlesss you're right; they are either in their ass or faceplanting. But i see a bunch of massive yard sales from skiers mostly. So i guess thats pretty scary.


qft, off balance snowboarder usually faceplants within 5 feet, i see alot of skiers about 30mph above their skill level with their weight in the backseat lookin scary as fuck.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Have said it before - more kids/teens are skiing now, that may have snowboarded in the last generation, because their parents are snowboarders. It's not "cool" to snowboard if that's what their parents did/do. It's not yet a lifestyle choice at that age.

And fcuk it, they're having a blast on the snow so who cares how they slide down it.

For what it's worth, when I was in Japan it seemed that snowboarders far, far outnumbered skiers.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I snowboarded for a couple of years before my wife got fed up with me going away and having fun all the time. She, being a wife, went to her doctor first, to make sure she was up to it. He told her "You're crazy! You're husband is crazy! Snowboarding will kill you, ski instead!" 

I'd guess her doctor was a skier. 

But, I have to concur that the first couple of days snowboarding will be the worst days of your life, unless you're about 8 years old and can bounce. It hurt so bad my first trip out, I can't even believe I went back for a second time...by was going down from the top of the mountain. By the third trip I was reasonably good at it. 

I can't imagine my wife ever making it beyond the first trip had she been snowboarding. She took several lessons just to get onto skis. 

Snowboarding isn't easy if you're only going out once or twice a year. No argument about it. Any lame-ass can ski, even my wife (shhh, she doesn't read this forum). That tends to make skiing more popular.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Personally, the fact that skiing is easier and so many people do it is what turned me off... I like the fact the snowboarding is a little harder to learn as its like an achievement when you do learn, there also is much more opportunity to have 'fun'.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Today at my local hill.... half the crowd was snowboarders. Getting off the lift most times there where between 10-15 snowboarders sitting down side by side strapping into there bindings.:crazy2: 

Love snowboarding :deadhorse: can someone help explain this conundrum


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I skied as a kid for a little bit, hated it. I didnt start snowboarding until 29/30 years old... What a waste of time.... Anyhow that is what life and young kids do to you when you live in south texas..... I am making up for it with quantity. I actually didnt have to hard of a time learning but I was a beginner/low intermediate for 4 or 5 years until actually moving to the mountains. Then I realized that I was a gaper..... lol You never really know it until your not one. I wont say that I will never ski again but I dont plan on it. My whole family snowboards too, wife, son, sister, daughters, niece, my 65y/o mom took lessons too but decided it wasnt safe for her to do on such an irregular basis....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I dunno look at the way the kids dress these days, skiing compliments their poor style choices.

But I hear you at least in Revestoke skiers outnumber boarders by like 10:1 It's definitely a new trend because I remember the 90's where it was reversed it was rare to be next to a skier on the lift. Then again there were those goofs with step in bindings which were pretty much skiers trying to fit in.

Might have something to do with snowboarding being so mainstream, might have to do with the decline in skateboarding. When I first started I saw snowboarding more like skating in the winter, just a lifestyle more or less. 

I can't say which is easier because I was put into the expert lessons my first time ever on skis, I also had no problem learning to ride. But I wanted to ride a whole lot more.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

freshy said:


> I dunno look at the way the kids dress these days, skiing compliments their poor style choices.
> 
> But I hear you at least in Revestoke skiers outnumber boarders by like 10:1 It's definitely a new trend because I remember the 90's where it was reversed it was rare to be next to a skier on the lift. Then again there were those goofs with step in bindings which were pretty much skiers trying to fit in.
> 
> ...


Ain't never done Revelstoke, but even back east it seems to be a rare occurrence when I'm not the only boarder on the lift. I always make it a point to be on the far left seat, because fuckin' skiers always stick their poles in my bindings when I try to stand up. And on a detachable, the far left seat give you far more time. I just sit while the skiers jump off, then I go last. 

I hate fucking skiers. But everyone I ride with...my wife, my friends, they all ski. And they say I'm the one who can't ride a lift because I can't just stand up straight and slide away like they can. I hate fucking skiers.
>


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You like fucking at least one skier......

I guess I dont really make an effort to notice but for the most part in CO resorts and at Bachelor there are a pretty equal number of riders and skiers. It is pretty common to be on a lift with all boarders. I dont really care who I ride lifts with, I hold out until the end and just go where no one else is going or with the flow. I have alot of size so people dont have much effect on me when they bump or get crossed with me. I will likely take them out.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> qft, off balance snowboarder usually faceplants within 5 feet, i see alot of skiers about 30mph above their skill level with their weight in the backseat lookin scary as fuck.


Semi-pizza on a half-arsed speed tuck, hands to chest with spread-ass poles, ass backwards. Matching pants and jackets.

Gaddammit. 

At least those ones are going straight 
With the others it's more like... please don't turn please don't turn......


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> Ain't never done Revelstoke, but even back east it seems to be a rare occurrence when I'm not the only boarder on the lift. I always make it a point to be on the far left seat, because fuckin' skiers always stick their poles in my bindings when I try to stand up. And on a detachable, the far left seat give you far more time. I just sit while the skiers jump off, then I go last.
> 
> I hate fucking skiers. But everyone I ride with...my wife, my friends, they all ski. And they say I'm the one who can't ride a lift because I can't just stand up straight and slide away like they can. I hate fucking skiers.
> >



I have had a skier dad came yell at me in the lift line telling me to not ride around her daughter because she was learning. I didn't even remember being any where near anybody laying some nice fresh carves down the hill. First a couple of runs of the day I always carve hard and look at my lines. Just beautiful until other people slide over them.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Argo said:


> You like fucking at least one skier......


LOL :grin:

Snowboarding in winter leads itself to skateboarding, surfing, wakeboarding in summer. All of them have cool factor.

If my kid started off skiing, what would he do during summer? Rollerblading?!!?!? I dont have kids yet, but i think that "Dad i like rollerblading" is just about the worst thing a parent would have to hear from their kid.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

speedjason said:


> I have had a skier dad came yell at me in the lift line telling me to not ride around her daughter because she was learning. I didn't even remember being any where near anybody laying some nice fresh carves down the hill. First a couple of runs I of the day always carve hard and look at my lines. Just beautiful until other people slide over them.


Should have asked if he rather you ride over the daughter.
I hear you at looking at your line tho, love it when I can see my line from the chair.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I ride the lift between skiers all the time. It's not hard. Tell the skiers using their poles to take off the straps, and hold them together like they're supposed to.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

F1EA said:


> ...please don't turn please don't turn......


They don't. Until they do. Then they turn across the entire width of the trail. As slow as they can possibly go. Unless they decide to turn back halfway across. 

And I get grief from my skier friends because I pick a line, but they ALSO bitch that snowboarders scrape off all the snow...while they're going back and forth and back and forth, turning the mountain into a mogul hill. 

Have a mentioned that I hate fuckin' skiers?


----------



## HDFatboy (Jan 5, 2016)

my personal opinion...as a parent of 4.

Parents work all year for a few lousy days of vacation, (and if they are like us, money is tight), so parents want a guaranteed stress free, fun vacation, which means happy kids. 

So to ensure stress free vacation, they need to drop off the kid(s) for an all day lesson of whatever sport will be easiest to learn but also keep kids occupied while the adults play. And they pick Skiing because it's easy... and curling is not usually available, and with Biathalon, the guns are too heavy for the kids. 

Chances of little Johnny spending his very first day snowboarding in an all-day-lesson....exactly zero. 40 minutes and he's toast. 

parents think: The kids will learn how to pizza wedge in about 10 minutes, after which I can board all day off the back slopes, kick back and have a beverage, carve a little, have another beverage, board the treeline pow, have another beverage....and pick up happy-sugar-infused-Johnny-look-ma-I-can-ski at ski school, and hey, the kid had a blast so that's all good! Plus he'll sleep all night. Double bonus! ;-)

Later, Johnny's going to figure out boarding is the bomb, skiing really sucks, and he'll drop out of skiing and/or pick up boarding...  

you all know Snowboarding is 5x or 10x more difficult learning curve days 1-4+, and extremely painful. Skiing was easier for me at first....then it got impossible to progress, at least for me. 

for us, we were too cheap to spend big bucks on a vacation with unskilled kids (couldn't do boarding, skiing or biathalon), so we got our kids boarding on a small local for a full winter and popped for a vacation the year after. - half off tuesday night lessons with free rental gear...easy to do, way cheaper. We even did this in the south. 

They love boarding and can't understand why anyone would ski....our 4 kids by year 3 were hitting blues and having a blast, and we hit Steamboat, Winterpark as well....year 3 they could really enjoy it.

And we did get our beverage on, and the kids did sleep through the night.


----------



## HDFatboy (Jan 5, 2016)

And why is it that most boarders (at least in my age group) have tried skiing, but dropped it and stuck with boarding, but skiers won't even try boarding and somehow they are the experts on what's best.??? I can't think of one of my skier friends that has ever -- I mean ever -- tried boarding.

And the best part is that one of the skiers has had 3 knee surgeries but doesn't want to try boarding because it's too hard on the knees. 'cause you know, placing a massive twisting force on the knee when one ski catches an edge seems really safe for knees. Torn ACL anyone?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

HDFatboy said:


> And why is it that most boarders (at least in my age group) have tried skiing, but dropped it and stuck with boarding, but skiers won't even try boarding and somehow they are the experts on what's best.??? I can't think of one of my skier friends that has ever -- I mean ever -- tried boarding.
> 
> And the best part is that one of the skiers has had 3 knee surgeries but doesn't want to try boarding because it's too hard on the knees. 'cause you know, placing a massive twisting force on the knee when one ski catches an edge seems really safe for knees. Torn ACL anyone?


BOOM. I skied when I was a kid. Hated it. Didn't go back to a mountain until I was almost forty...and started snowboarding. Yeah, as the last guy said, it hurt. I hurt a lot. But I never looked back. Meanwhile, every one of my skier friends has knee injuries, they've turned into pussies on the mountain. I've been riding for fifteen years now. I'm just waiting for the snow to fall here in New England. My skier friends seem happy they don't have to go.

Skiing is easy to learn, hard to master. 

Snowboarding is hard to learn...but you just keep getting better.

I'm not sure that's the right quote, but it fits. Learning sucked. But I was doing top-to-bottom runs on blues by my third or fourth day out. My wife was still taking skiing lessons two years later. 

And my knees still work. My wife's doctor told her not to take up snowboarding because she might fall and hurt herself. Go figure.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Eh, I like both but far prefer snowboarding. I learned to ski and snowboard because I decided to run away from the city and go work on a skifield in the mountains, and now that's basically changed how I live my entire life.

I learned skiing first because everyone said it'd be easier, picked it up pretty fast (to the frustration of many other staff, how'd he do that!?) but I still spent the first 3 days on the bunny hill. Started getting bored after 3 weeks or so of skiing so tried snowboarding on my next full day off. I think I only fell 3-4 times and by the end of the day had made it up and down our intermediate slope (on T-bars at that) with probably a 50/50 mix of linking turns and falling leaf. That REALLY pissed off some other staff members hah, my uncoordinated housemate the most as after a week I was better than her and she'd been riding 3 years. After that 1 week snowboarding I was hitting more advanced terrain than I was from 3 weeks of skiing and having more fun so stuck with it. Had the same experiences with water skiing and wake boarding last summer, skied first and it was fun enough, but once I figured out how to actually get up on the wakeboard (underpowered boats and being heavy doesn't help haha) that was far more more style. 

I far prefer snowboarding for the freedom and 'fun' factor, it's just more playful. But I'll always appreciate the sheer edge hold of skiing, nothing quite like really laying into a hard carve on skis and feeling the G-forces I know I couldn't get on a snowboard. I've never had a bad experience with a skier that I couldn't have also had with a snowboarder, assholes are assholes no matter what type of wood they're riding and I've been taken out by both.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

HDFatboy said:


> And why is it that most boarders (at least in my age group) have tried skiing, but dropped it and stuck with boarding, but skiers won't even try boarding and somehow they are the experts on what's best.??? I can't think of one of my skier friends that has ever -- I mean ever -- tried boarding.


You're probably too young. 90% of ppl I know learned to ski first (cos there were no boards yet ), picked up snowboarding when it became hip in the 90ties-early 2000 and are now back on skis :dunno:. My pack even consists of tele skiers meanwhile, lol. I almost lost the SO to teles some years ago


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> My pack even consists of tele skiers meanwhile, lol. I almost lost the SO to teles some years ago


The person who pushes me the most is my crazy Swedish Tele skier friend. He'd done about 5-6 days snowboarding the previous season and borrowed my Highlife for a day, he was spinning and buttering it like nothing and then said it felt too soft! :surprise:


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Before I tried snowboarding, I skateboarded and surfed. My mom took me to ski. I sucked hard at it. I asked if I could try snowboarding instead. I got an hour or two lesson, and it was easier and better for me. I think I was 12 or so when I first snowboarded.

At my local mountain it seems to be pretty evenly split between the kids learning to snowboard and ski and the general split between the two.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

surfinsnow said:


> They don't. Until they do. *Then they turn across the entire width of the trail. As slow as they can possibly go. Unless they decide to turn back halfway across. *


What is with that? Holy shit I'm always dodging these horrible skiers. They snowplow, go super slow, and use the widest turns possible. It's always some old lady or a kid. I really don't want to take out some old lady or a kid but I know it will happen sooner or later.

They are either going super slow with stupid wide turns or going straight down out of control.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That's why I downloaded this pic yesterday.


TT


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

timmytard said:


> That's why I downloaded this pic yesterday.
> 
> 
> TT


hahahah

that picture looks like mount snow last tuesday when they closed down all the lifts but one. 


and it was a holiday week and the slopes were filled


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> They don't. Until they do. Then they turn across the entire width of the trail. As slow as they can possibly go. Unless they decide to turn back halfway across.
> 
> And I get grief from my skier friends because I pick a line, but they ALSO bitch that snowboarders scrape off all the snow...while they're going back and forth and back and forth, turning the mountain into a mogul hill.
> 
> Have a mentioned that I hate fuckin' skiers?


So true.
hahaha i guess it's all the same.


----------



## HDFatboy (Jan 5, 2016)

exactly 

Skied when there was nothing else....dropped it sometime in college?; just not worth the effort / cost. picked up boarding @35 years old and day 4 I'm on blue runs @ Okemo, watching my ski buddy strap on a carbon fiber knee brace before he bombs the blacks.... and stops to tell me that snowboarding is too dangerous. * *

True, I had just bounced my head off an ice patch, almost shattering my helmet..... :dizzy: But that was day 3. Day 4 it all clicked.

Your wife's Doctor probably just plays golf and has only seen snowboarding on TV.

which is just my point...ANYONE I know that got past day 4, 5 on snowboarding was pretty good (greens/blues in control) and liked it if not loved it. Skiers? not so much.

I'm no anti-ski snob...I get that it would be fun, but I never got good enough to enjoy it...it takes years of practice. More speed, less fun.

haters gonna hate.




surfinsnow said:


> BOOM. I skied when I was a kid. Hated it. Didn't go back to a mountain until I was almost forty...and started snowboarding. Yeah, as the last guy said, it hurt. I hurt a lot. But I never looked back. Meanwhile, every one of my skier friends has knee injuries, they've turned into pussies on the mountain. I've been riding for fifteen years now. I'm just waiting for the snow to fall here in New England. My skier friends seem happy they don't have to go.
> 
> Skiing is easy to learn, hard to master.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I fucking hate 99.9% of skiers. The list of things that make them suck is so long I could write a book. I have met a few cool skiers that ride the mountain like a snowboarder but they're hard to find. 

I noticed that most of the skiers are either vacationers that just want to be able to ride the mountain with their limited time rather than learn and fall the whole time, the privileged douche bags that think skiing is prestigious, the old heads that fear change, girls, kids and the laughable bro teens wearing xxl clothes but weigh 140 lbs and think they're "steeze" lol. 

When the holidays are over I see more or equal amount of snowboarders to skiiers.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> They don't. Until they do. Then they turn across the entire width of the trail. As slow as they can possibly go. Unless they decide to turn back halfway across.
> 
> And I get grief from my skier friends because I pick a line, but they ALSO bitch that snowboarders scrape off all the snow...while they're going back and forth and back and forth, turning the mountain into a mogul hill.
> 
> Have a mentioned that I hate fuckin' skiers?


The time that skiers really shit me to tears, is when they either stop at the entrance to a cat track traverse, or they're shussin (whatever they call it) down that cat track, and there's 4 or 5 of them and for some fucked up reason they've gotta be shoulder to shoulder!!!!!

WTF????? :rage:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

timmytard said:


> That's why I downloaded this pic yesterday.
> 
> 
> TT


Oh, dear god...shoot me now.

It sucks so bad in New England now. I'm waiting it out. I have a couple of free passes, I've got my ski club pass. Let the kooks have their vacation fun. I'll ride mid-week and actually enjoy myself.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

@Pheddler:

*"...nothing quite like really laying into a hard carve on skis and feeling the G-forces I know I couldn't get on a snowboard."*

I guess you really never learned how to ride a snowboard.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> That's why I downloaded this pic yesterday.
> 
> 
> TT


The only two good things about single digit temp days, the snow is light and so is the crowd.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> @Pheddler:
> 
> *"...nothing quite like really laying into a hard carve on skis and feeling the G-forces I know I couldn't get on a snowboard."*
> 
> I guess you really never learned how to ride a snowboard.


Just posted this in the Chairmans contest thread, not the best pics but I have no problem laying down big carves on a snowboard. Two edges hold better than one, that's simple physics. Go take a few runs with some good skiers, preferably racers, and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Just posted this in the Chairmans contest thread, not the best pics but I have no problem laying down big carves on a snowboard. Two edges hold better than one, that's simple physics. Go take a few runs with some good skiers, preferably racers, and you'll know what I mean.


Maybe you need to ride one of those long ass snowboard with stiff boots and both bindings forward? Like one of these guys?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd love to, just never had the chance yet. 

How many of us casually ride around on an alpine board and hard boots? Very few. Whereas on most types of skis it's pretty easy to generate a lot of force through a carve and then go back to 'normal' riding or cruising around and goofing off. Good luck doing that on an alpine board.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Skiing is easy to learn, hard to master.
> 
> Snowboarding is hard to learn...but you just keep getting better.


This is pretty true. I picked up skiing right away but once I was getting some confidence and trying to rip down steeper runs and jump off rollers I was getting my ass kicked constantly and that confidence quickly dissipated. This was in 1988 with the grade 6 ski trip. Yes snowboards were around but were just begining to be accepted by the ski hills. Asked if I could ride a snowboard instead but the principal was basically like well I understand skiing and not snowboarding so fuck you kid.

Meanwhile back at the local toboggan hill my friends and I were taking the trucks off our skateboards and riding those tail first down the hill. Obviously getting my ass kicked every step of the way. When I started renting boards you never knew what you were gonna get, sometimes all they would have for you was a eurocarve board but we never gave a fuck the desire to snowboard was too great, again got my ass kicked and face smashed from catching edges and whatnot. I still had the desire to ride tho. Years of hiking urban hills with my friends and brother were still enough to fuel the stoke. I never had that feeling of I need to learn this on skis, it was fun while it lasted but it didn't matter to me if I ever went again. Snowboarding was like gimme anything resembling a snowboard; an ironing board? Yeah whatever it will still be fun.

So yeah short story long, with skiing you learn fast but quickly plateau. Snowboarding that first plateau starts on day one and slowly goes up until something clicks then goes up super fast after that and you never really have another plateau, you just keep getting better.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I fucking hate 99.9% of skiers. The list of things that make them suck is so long I could write a book. I have met a few cool skiers that ride the mountain like a snowboarder but they're hard to find.
> 
> I noticed that most of the skiers are either vacationers that just want to be able to ride the mountain with their limited time rather than learn and fall the whole time, the privileged douche bags that think skiing is prestigious, the old heads that fear change, girls, kids and the laughable bro teens wearing xxl clothes but weigh 140 lbs and think they're "steeze" lol.
> 
> When the holidays are over I see more or equal amount of snowboarders to skiiers.


You know I ride with skiers, but the thing that gets me is the poles. Literally. KEEP YOUR POLES TO YOURSELF! One of my friends loves to save snow on his skis and dump it on the racers waiting at the starting line. :hairy: I have no problem with racers personally, if you want to take the exact same route down the same run all day, whatever.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My crew is mostly skiers, I'd love to ski as well as most of them do. The only place that they have a hard time is where there is a narrow steep throat in a chute where there is not enough room to navigate sideways or make a turn...but then most of them can just point it anyways. The shorter, fatter shaped skis has really changed the game.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Lot of heavy-handed skier hate in this thread. Who cares long as they're getting outdoors and not being an asshat? Yea there's plenty of annoying shit skiers do (taking wide, slow ass turns) but there's equally annoying shit that snowboarders do (going up runs too advanced for their level and scraping off perfectly good snow with falling leaf).

As for the why, skiing is easier your first couple days out. If you only go up one or two days a year, why do you want to spend 75% of that time on your butt and barely able to get out of bed the next day? If I were casual and had the choice today, I'd probably do the same.



WasabiCanuck said:


> Beginner skiers are way more dangerous than beginner snowboarders.


Beginning skiers can generally at least stay upright. I very rarely see skiers falling getting off the lift but see snowboarders wiping out damn near every time up. While beginner skiers can at least pizza their way down the slope, they're no way to control your speed on a snowboard unless you already know basic edge control... which even a lot of "intermediate" snowboarders don't.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Goatfuckers for Lyfe!*



Argo said:


> You like fucking at least one skier....


Reminds me of the ol' "you fuck one goat" dillemma.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Reminds me of the ol' "you fuck one goat" dillemma.


Goats have creepy eyes.......


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Goats>Skiers


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Lot of heavy-handed skier hate in this thread. Who cares long as they're getting outdoors and not being an asshat? Yea there's plenty of annoying shit skiers do (taking wide, slow ass turns) but there's equally annoying shit that snowboarders do (going up runs too advanced for their level and scraping off perfectly good snow with falling leaf).
> 
> As for the why, skiing is easier your first couple days out. If you only go up one or two days a year, why do you want to spend 75% of that time on your butt and barely able to get out of bed the next day? If I were casual and had the choice today, I'd probably do the same.
> 
> ...


I really don't want to shit on all skiers. That debate is so old. I admire good skiers, especially the ones that can bomb double blacks and go superfast. I am just really surprised that these kids don't want to snowboard. I have another buddy that is totally anti-snowboarding. His kid is 10 and he wakeboards and skateboards. Guess what? He wants to put his kid on skis!!! WTF!?!

Do people still really think that snowboarding is that dangerous? Crazy.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowboarding will never overtake skiing period.... as to why less young kids are jumping on snowboards I'm clueless.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Snowboarding will never overtake skiing period.... as to why less young kids are jumping on snowboards I'm clueless.


Depending on the resort, lessons can be a big factor as well. At my hill the instructors won't teach snowboard under the age of 6 I believe, whereas if they can stand they can ski.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You know what gets my goat? Skiers in the half pipe. Most have no concept of re-entry so they air out then stomp on the lip deforming it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Just posted this in the Chairmans contest thread, not the best pics but I have no problem laying down big carves on a snowboard. *Two edges hold better than one, that's simple physics*. Go take a few runs with some good skiers, preferably racers, and you'll know what I mean.


I used to ski (shitty skis).. have friends and relatives who ski. There are some good skiers out there, but all I know is that the G-forces I can generate on a board are way stronger than what I could do on skis... and of the people who ski that I know, and one of them has been skiing for 35 years. 

You mention the "simple physics" of it. I wonder about that. If the physics can be reduced to merely total length of metal edge you have in the snow, than obviously skis would dominate. I don't claim to "know this" as fact, but to me, there are other elements missing from that equation: the orientation of your feet to that edge, for example. If I am perpendicular to that edge, I can hold it with much more force than if I am parallel to it, even if aided by ski boots. I can move my center of gravity farther away than I could with skis, thus increasing my leverage over that edge. I don't think a skier can as effectively utilize the entire length of the edges that they have as a boarder can because of this. Also, boarders have two feet on that edge that are spread out, thus giving IMO more pressure to apply to that edge. 

I also had a friend who was a life-long skier that I used to ride with. I would lay down turns that he could not hold on his skis...

Even the ski racers (international athletes all spend early season at my home mountain) never seem to hold the arc of the turn for as long as a board can.. their turns are shorter.. These skiers have a lot of skill, of course..

(damn, that was a long post)..
:blahblah:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I always see parents teaching their 3-5yr olds to ski on green runs going extremely slow horizontal to the slope (I think I walk faster in the snow), why don't they do it on the bunny slopes? These kids aren't even doing pizza/french fries. It just seems like they're asking for their kids to get hit by a beginner skier/boarder who has has little control. I also noticed none of the ski kids/parents ever smile, like they're dead inside.

I remember when I was a 7yrs old skiing in the late 80's. I was pretty good at it coming off roller skates/roller blades/ice skates/hockey and I sucked at skate boarding, but I saw snowboarders casually walking around while i was slipping and sliding around in my ski boots. That's when I thought F skiing, I'm switching to a snowboard next time I come. Been boarding ever since. I'm still curious if I can ski well, it's been almost 2 1/2 decades since I last clicked in, but I just can't bother to when I get to the mountain, I just gotta shred! Still suck at skate boarding btw. Going to try surfing this summer.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Part of it is selfish parents. The learning curve isn't as steep and they can drag them all around the mountain sooner, whether they are actually a menace on the slopes for others or not.

A lot of parents simply don't have the patience for the progression. They may not be good, but little kids can kamikaze down the hill pretty quickly.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

That's the thing. These parents look like ski nazis barking orders at their kids, so the kids will definitely not kamikaze. I'd worry about the kamikaze kids hitting the little hitler youths.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

deagol said:


> Even the ski racers (international athletes all spend early season at my home mountain) *never seem to hold the arc of the turn for as long as a board can..* their turns are shorter.. These skiers have a lot of skill, of course..
> 
> (damn, that was a long post)..
> :blahblah:


How long you can hold the turn would mean less G-forces to me? A shorter sharper turn carrying more speed is going to result in more force through the turn than a longer drawn out radii turn. I get what you mean about being able to sink your edges into the snow more, and that does make sense for softer snow. Over here we typically have harder icier conditions, especially in the mornings, and some days I can definitely rip harder turns on skis than on my board when it's like concrete. On soft snow I'd much rather be on a snowboard, no doubt, even ice I prefer a snowboard. But sometimes I just like the extra security of two edges (rarely) and skis do work better for those conditions. I don't even have my own skis, I just take out our shitty rental ones hah. 

Ted seems to have no problem getting his weight out over his edges...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Phedder said:


> How long you can hold the turn would mean less G-forces to me? A shorter sharper turn carrying more speed is going to result in more force through the turn than a longer drawn out radii turn. I get what you mean about being able to sink your edges into the snow more, and that does make sense for softer snow. Over here we typically have harder icier conditions, especially in the mornings, and some days I can definitely rip harder turns on skis than on my board when it's like concrete. On soft snow I'd much rather be on a snowboard, no doubt, even ice I prefer a snowboard. But sometimes I just like the extra security of two edges (rarely) and skis do work better for those conditions. I don't even have my own skis, I just take out our shitty rental ones hah.
> 
> Ted seems to have no problem getting his weight out over his edges...


Well, the other thing to consider is traction. One thing I notice when I compare my carve lines vs ski carve lines is my single line is deeper than two lines. A deeper line would provide more traction and greater g-force. When a snowboard dig into the snow, the edge exert whole body weight of the snowboarder where each edge of a skier only has about half of the body weight.
I think the only way to determine is to use an app and compare a skier and snowboarder going down the same hill and making the same kinda turns. Same with cars, wider tires don't normally equal to more cornering force.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

good discussion and points about G-forces and as good as that pic of Liggity is, those extreme Eurocarvers are even more over their edges than he is.. mad skills either way.

Like this:









(and no, I have no idea why he is wearing a rainbow helmet..)

RE: the Eurocarvers who lay down on the snow, that is beyond what I would ever want to do, but moderate G-forces are really fun.

This is way beyond..


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jae said:


> I also noticed none of the ski kids/parents ever smile, like they're dead inside.


BWHAHA! Yeah, I see that a lot, too. Hell, I sing out loud and practically dance when I'm having a good time riding! Unless I'm screaming at a skier to get out of the way.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Some of my best friends are skiers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was the exception to the,.. "Skiing is easier to learn!!" I could not make it all the way up the tow rope on the Bunny hill without causing a pile up. (...this was 1977 ski tech btw!) 

I imagine if I could have ever gone farther than 6' without wishboning & dislocating a hip, or crossing over & nut-cracking, :blink: I proly would have enjoyed being a skier! At the time, it looked cool, ALL the hot chicks were skiers! I was just too clumsy for 2-6ft feet!!! 1-4ft foot works for me tho! :shrug:

Whenever I saw snowboarding on tv, it always looked like a more natural way to "slide" down the hill! I mean when you go out in the morning to get the paper and the driveway is covered in snow, you don't face squarely down the slope, parallel to the fall line and slide down that way do you? No,..! You turn 90° and slide down 1 foot forward, 1 foot back! Snowboarding somehow always just seemed right to me!

Ironically, I endured _FAR_ more pain and suffering the first two or three times I stepped on a snowboard than I ever did on skis. But, the difference was,.. I sustained those injuries because I was going farther and faster my first few times on a snowboard than I *ever* could on skis.

I shred, therefore I am! I'm a snowboarder because,.. I can!!  (To be honest, I still think it's _*way*_ cooler than skiing!!!) :hairy:


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

Im confused 
you like or dont like skiing? 
Im thinking of trying it after 11 years of snowboarding and being stuck at intermediate/advanced


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Skiers can't get that far laid over because there's another ski in the way of their outer leg hah. Watch this video with Ted, look at the track he's on from 45 seconds, that shit is tight! The opening 20 seconds is actually a shot from my hill, I've seen Ted and the US team train and I've ridden their gates, it's damn tough to keep a carved line. That's quite a mellow track, it tightens up and gets much more aggressive once they hit the steep section of our speedway. The track from 2:45 onwards looks ridiculous as well, the amount of speed he carries + the sharpness of the turn is what has me thinking there's more force possible on skis. You're right though, actually getting measured data is the only way to know, it's all heresy otherwise. 






I'll happily admit to some bias here as I've never seen any good snowboard racers, but I've seen a lot of the worlds best skiers as many of them train at my hill during our Southern Hemi winter. Lindsey Vonn and Mikaela Shiffrin also possibly cloud my judgement :embarrased1:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

jae said:


> I always see parents teaching their 3-5yr olds to ski on green runs going extremely slow horizontal to the slope (I think I walk faster in the snow), why don't they do it on the bunny slopes? These kids aren't even doing pizza/french fries. It just seems like they're asking for their kids to get hit by a beginner skier/boarder who has has little control. I also noticed none of the ski kids/parents ever smile, like they're dead inside.


Just like with snowboards, the bunny hill isn't long enough or steep enough to keep progressing. I'm one of these snowboard parents with a 5 year old learning to ski (for reasons listed above) and she'll never progress if I limit her to the bunny hill. There's not enough room to link turns, it's too short and flat, etc.

So we do green runs and one parent runs point while the other parent is interference above her so that she's got someone above and below her. We try to keep her in a predictable band (since we're riders and know the pain of skiers being all over the place) unless the hill is empty- then we do wider turns.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Anybody seen this shit lately? I guess it keeps the kids from bombing out of control but it seems f'ed up to me. I have a 4 yr old and I would never do this to him. :nerd: :facepalm1:


----------



## JimmysBob (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah Canada is ski central, ive seen some nasty crashes with out of control skiers too! 

Ive seen a few "learning to snowboard is the worst few days of your life comments" and i agree, but my fiance ski's and i put her on a board on the local mountains this year. By the end of the day she was linking turns and went down a long long green. 

No falls..... not one.... not even coming off the lift.... i couldn't understand...

shes a natural.... but REFUSES to leave her ski's 

*whispers*
im gonna give the 2 planks a go this year just to see what it feels like :wink:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Anybody seen this shit lately? I guess it keeps the kids from bombing out of control but it seems f'ed up to me. I have a 4 yr old and I would never do this to him. :nerd: :facepalm1:


I agree. I save the leash for when we're at the mall.

There's usually 1 or 2 at the mountain doing this every time I go.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Anybody seen this shit lately? I guess it keeps the kids from bombing out of control but it seems f'ed up to me. I have a 4 yr old and I would never do this to him. :nerd: :facepalm1:


What's wrong/fucked up with that?
I dont see a problem at all. On the contrary.... keeps the parent behind to protect form incoming out of control missiles and keeps Jr from getting too much speed and from going over the hill.....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> What's wrong/fucked up with that?
> I dont see a problem at all. On the contrary.... keeps the parent behind to protect form incoming out of control missiles and keeps Jr from getting too much speed and from going over the hill.....


The only issue I see is he thinks he's too cool to wear a helmet.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

This is pretty funny and interesting. I didn't realize there were still this many stuck-up skiers. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

I saw someone mention it, but yeah, none of the hills around me even do snowboard lessons for kids under 7 years old.

Also, like Neni said, I grew up skiing when snowboards were not allowed on the hill. The only boarding we could do was on the local sledding hill with bare skateboard decks. Right now I'm forcing my disinterested 5 year old on skis to maximize my time on the hill. I got my first real board when I was about 12 (Kemper Rampage 150 FTW!!!) and had zip problem making the transition, so right now I function on the premise that if the kid is ever interested in riding in the future, we'll just go from there...

Maybe it's just my background, but I always kind of just thought that all of us on the mountain were there for the same purpose....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Skiers can't get that far laid over because there's another ski in the way of their outer leg hah. Watch this video with Ted, look at the track he's on from 45 seconds, that shit is tight! The opening 20 seconds is actually a shot from my hill, I've seen Ted and the US team train and I've ridden their gates, it's damn tough to keep a carved line. That's quite a mellow track, it tightens up and gets much more aggressive once they hit the steep section of our speedway. The track from 2:45 onwards looks ridiculous as well, the amount of speed he carries + the sharpness of the turn is what has me thinking there's more force possible on skis. You're right though, actually getting measured data is the only way to know, it's all heresy otherwise.
> 
> (video)
> 
> I'll happily admit to some bias here as I've never seen any good snowboard racers, but I've seen a lot of the worlds best skiers as many of them train at my hill during our Southern Hemi winter. Lindsey Vonn and Mikaela Shiffrin also possibly cloud my judgement :embarrased1:



Haha, what a coincidence, this clip (at least from 0.29 to 1:35 was filmed at my home mt (Copper Mt). This is the area on the east side of the resort that they always have blocked-off for them early season. I've seen those guy (& girls) for years now and use the same runs for when I really want to go fast..


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

3 out 4 of my grandsons skis because it is easier for them to learn and lessons starts at age 4. I used to ski with them when they were learning but lately i just ride my snowboard and its a hit or miss getting off the chairlift:grin: Certain post on here and other topics before always baffles me when its mention that Skiing is easier to learn than snowboard but harder to master. What part of skiing is hard to master? i think mogul skiing is hard but can be mastered but try that on snowboard and see how you do. Dynamic turns is about the same on skiing as in snowboard but you do not see many boarders mastering cross under turns but more of a slashing turns/ruddering instead. I myself could carve hard with my skis but the feeling on carving with snowboard is a lot more fun. A couple of reaons i tell some folks my age why i switch is 1) It is better on my knees and 2) when you crash or wash out, it is possible to just roll over/flip or whatever and pop back up but on skis... yard sale!!


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had more than a few kids in snowboard lessons tell me their ski instructor said "skiing is easy to learn and hard to master while snowboarding is hard to learn and easy to master." Anyone who says this is (a) not a masterful snowboarder (doesn't snowboard at all?) or (b) doesn't understand what it means to master anything.

If it were true you'd see mostly two types of snowboarders: Newbs who struggle to just stand up and make a few turns, and people who just kill it absolutely everywhere at all times. But you don't see that. Sure, you see the beginners, but beyond that it's mostly various flavors of intermediate. Just like you see with skiers.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just curious, but the common theme from people from Alta is the mountain is crappy to snowboard anyway. Any truth in that? Of course I'd counter with a simple, 'then they won't go anyway, so why not allow them;

Is it really not a snowboard friendly layout?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Skier fucked up my topsheet today!  Small knick, but it's a friggin new board. I'm not really sure if it was the old man in red top to bottom skier that was behind me in the lift that hit my board twice, or the really cute sorority girl who was behind me on the shuttle line when her poles got caught on my board because she wasn't looking and turned abruptly. Either way, makes me sad.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jae said:


> Skier fucked up my topsheet today!  Small knick, but it's a friggin new board. I'm not really sure if it was the old man in red top to bottom skier that was behind me in the lift that hit my board twice, or the really cute sorority girl who was behind me on the shuttle line when her poles got caught on my board because she wasn't looking and turned abruptly. Either way, makes me sad.


Sad cause ya didn't make a move on Sorority Girl, or cause ya didn't kick Santa in the nuts?????


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Sad cause ya didn't make a move on Sorority Girl, or cause ya didn't kick Santa in the nuts?????


Sad because of my board, screw both of them.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

jae said:


> Skier fucked up my topsheet today!  Small knick, but it's a friggin new board. I'm not really sure if it was the old man in red top to bottom skier that was behind me in the lift that hit my board twice, or the really cute sorority girl who was behind me on the shuttle line when her poles got caught on my board because she wasn't looking and turned abruptly. Either way, makes me sad.


 Don't sweat the little shit, it's gonna happen


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jae said:


> Skier fucked up my topsheet today!  Small knick, but it's a friggin new board. I'm not really sure if it was the old man in red top to bottom skier that was behind me in the lift that hit my board twice, or the really cute sorority girl who was behind me on the shuttle line when her poles got caught on my board because she wasn't looking and turned abruptly. Either way, makes me sad.


The first cut is the deepest. 

Yeah, it always seems to be a skier in the lift line who slides up behind you and rams your board, or jams his poles into your board or bindings (especially getting off the lift). Then they yell at us for being "in the way" and not knowing how to ride a lift.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Just curious, but the common theme from people from Alta is the mountain is crappy to snowboard anyway. Any truth in that? Of course I'd counter with a simple, 'then they won't go anyway, so why not allow them;
> 
> Is it really not a snowboard friendly layout?


Their saying is there is a lot of traverse where snowboarders would have to unstrap or they would be going too fast causing accidents.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Man, this thread got long. I agree on a lot of it having to do with the passion the parents have for it and time they are willing to invest in it. It's definitely not as easy as throwing them in ski school and doing your own thing for the day. The options just aren't there in a lot of areas of the country unless you want to spend a fortune on private lessons. 

There is also so much information out there that says not to start them until they are 4 or older. I don't get it? I understand most 2-3 year olds aren't going turn or do anything more than stand on the board and ride down a hill but it still gets them used to it and honestly I don't think it is that hard for most. The board size and their low center of gravity makes it hard for them to fall. With the 80cm board and the tiny boots out now they can stand comfortably. If nothing else get the riglet real and pull them around on it instead of using a stroller. Some kids will like it and some won't but it's at least worth the try. You never know. This was filmed at 23 months old.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice! He's standing in alignment and doing nothing extra. And doing nothing extra. Most of snowboarding is standing your weight in the right place. So yeah, really as long as they can stand, they can begin learning to ride.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I was the exception to the,.. "Skiing is easier to learn!!" I could not make it all the way up the tow rope on the Bunny hill without causing a pile up. (...this was 1977 ski tech btw!)


Last season I met a small group of people who were seeing snow for the first time. Each decided to try skiing thinking it would be easier, but gave enough after the morning because they could not get the hang of it. In the afternoon they tried snowboarding and fared better (to my surprised). Maybe skiing is only easier to learn for kids?



stillz said:


> I've had more than a few kids in snowboard lessons tell me their ski instructor said "skiing is easy to learn and hard to master while snowboarding is hard to learn and easy to master." Anyone who says this is (a) not a masterful snowboarder (doesn't snowboard at all?) or (b) doesn't understand what it means to master anything.QUOTE]
> "Master" would be pushing it more than a bit, but I do feel that my progression is faster on a snowboard compared to skiing. Despite the fact that I started skiing at a very young age, and did six 90-100 days season (and one or two other seasons with fewer days), I felt like I hit a wall at some point and made very slow progress.
> 
> Perhaps the same will happen with snowboarding, but right now, I am under the impression that I can do more on a board than I could on skis after the same amount of days. Of course, this might be distortion of my memory, or a difference in motivation, or perhaps a wall is just around the corner.. but right now I just feel like I am improving a little bit every day I ride..
> ...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

jae said:


> Skier fucked up my topsheet today!  Small knick, but it's a friggin new board. I'm not really sure if it was the old man in red top to bottom skier that was behind me in the lift that hit my board twice, or the really cute sorority girl who was behind me on the shuttle line when her poles got caught on my board because she wasn't looking and turned abruptly. Either way, makes me sad.


If you have trouble with a skier behind you ramming your board, slap the board againt the ground/skies a few times and they'll get the point. I don't like lift line slappers but it is acceptable if doing so to back a skier the fuck up.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I guess that is why they put their kids on skis but I don't really get it, the feeling of snowboarding is so much better than skiing.


To go back to the very start of this thread, starting kids on skis or snowboards, I wanted to start my daughter earlier I'd say age 5 on skis. My husband won out though we waited to start her until this year age 7 and started on a snowboard. He was totally right... It took several days in the beginning to get her up and at it but she is awesome. When she does fall she finds it fun. We take her after school sometimes too LOL we are all riding addicts now. 

So I say waiting a little longer but going straight to riding is where it's at!! I hear about people starting girls at age 9 or higher though having problems with fear / giving up.

I don't often see parents with little kid riders on my mountain either. When I do they turn my head


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Ya'll are crazy. I moved to Colorado when I was 10 and started skiing. I loved it...I skied every possible weekend until I was 18. At the time, I thought it was the best sport ever. I switched to snowboarding in 1987 and loved it way more than skiing. I will occasionally drag out the now vintage skis and rip around on them...it is fun for 1/2 a day to make sure I can still do it. Then I go get a board at lunch time! 

Skiing is a great sport...just not nearly as good as snowboarding. You have to give props to the very good skiers out there...it takes a lot longer to become a very good skier than it does a very good boarder.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I skied for 1 year at age 10. Got a boar the next year and rode ever since. But I have recently wanted to do it for a half a day or so. Maybe if I have a 30 day season and a friend with similar boot size is around with skis we could switch. It would probably be a reminder of how much it sucks. And 
never on a powder day.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I have noticed an increase in skiers vs boarders. I was out Monday and it looked like about 80/20 which was really surprising to me. 

I go out with skiers all the time and we are both equally enjoying linking turns, being outside and having fun so I'm not gonna go there with the point that one is more fun than the other. I personally have done both and MUCH PREFER snowboarding and would only go back to skis if I had no choice (physically) and couldn't get out on the slopes.

I'm not at all concerned with the demise of snowboarding - that just won't happen, but one thing I have noticed is that skiing has caught up with snowboarding in some areas like X-games, skier-x, and all. The tricks some of these skiers are doing is pretty amazing. Maybe snowboarding doesn't feel like the fresh/cool thing to do anymore to many. Just sayin'.. personally it's my love and passion but I know skiers that feel the same about skiing.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

snowbrdr said:


> I think I have noticed an increase in skiers vs boarders. I was out Monday and it looked like about 80/20 which was really surprising to me.
> 
> I go out with skiers all the time and we are both equally enjoying linking turns, being outside and having fun so I'm not gonna go there with the point that one is more fun than the other. I personally have done both and MUCH PREFER snowboarding and would only go back to skis if I had no choice (physically) and couldn't get out on the slopes.
> 
> I'm not at all concerned with the demise of snowboarding - that just won't happen, but one thing I have noticed is that skiing has caught up with snowboarding in some areas like X-games, skier-x, and all. The tricks some of these skiers are doing is pretty amazing. Maybe snowboarding doesn't feel like the fresh/cool thing to do anymore to many. Just sayin'.. personally it's my love and passion but I know skiers that feel the same about skiing.


Everyone I ride with -- even my wife -- they're all skiers. I don't mind, they're still friends, it's still fun to hit the mountain with them. But they suck. Zig-zagging back and forth, bumping up the snow, sticking their poles into my bindings on the lift, then bitching at ME for be a lowly snowboarder. It is what it is. Skiing has an elitist edge to it. "Ski Shops" are upscale and fashionable. Snowboard shops are were the stoners and skaters hang out. Fuck 'em all. I'm never going to put on a pair of skis. I'll give it all up and go back to surfing before I'd go skiing.


----------



## BergenMann (Jan 20, 2016)

DaveMcI said:


> I skied for 1 year at age 10. Got a boar the next year and rode ever since. But I have recently wanted to do it for a half a day or so. Maybe if I have a 30 day season and a friend with similar boot size is around with skis we could switch. It would probably be a reminder of how much it sucks. And
> never on a powder day.


how did you manage to fit a hog on a chairlift? :grin:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

snowbrdr said:


> I'm not at all concerned with the demise of snowboarding - that just won't happen,* but one thing I have noticed is that skiing has caught up with snowboarding in some areas like X-games, skier-x, and all*. The tricks some of these skiers are doing is pretty amazing. Maybe snowboarding doesn't feel like the fresh/cool thing to do anymore to many. Just sayin'.. personally it's my love and passion but I know skiers that feel the same about skiing.


That is very true. Ski-cross is awesome!! I could watch that all day. Kinda like Chinese downhill from Hot Dog. :grin: But half-pipe on skis just stupid.

For your viewing pleasure > especially you young guys who haven't heard of the greatest ski movie ever.


----------



## jackpullo (Feb 19, 2014)

Yup, every skiier I know who wants to try snowboarding always puts it off b/c they don't want to waste their 1 day of skiing to snowboarding and learning. Plus, the older you get, the less in the mood you are for learning anything new.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

jackpullo said:


> Yup, every skiier I know who wants to try snowboarding always puts it off b/c they don't want to waste their 1 day of skiing to snowboarding and learning. Plus, the older you get, the less in the mood you are for learning anything new.


I'm the exact opposite. I've had a pair of used skis floating around at home for 2+ years, it's just hard to find right day for it. I only get so many days on the mountain, if snow sucks I don't want to wipe out on ice, if snow's good I don't want to be missing out on the good stuff.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

jae said:


> Skier fucked up my topsheet today!  Small knick, but it's a friggin new board. I'm not really sure if it was the old man in red top to bottom skier that was behind me in the lift that hit my board twice, or the really cute sorority girl who was behind me on the shuttle line when her poles got caught on my board because she wasn't looking and turned abruptly. Either way, makes me sad.


I feel lucky. I would be upset if my board got screwed up by a careless stranger. First day out on my new board, I hit a tree, put a nice nick in the nose. Nothing really bothers me now.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing as bad as damaging your board on the first day


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I think more kids start skiing first because its way easier to learn and most resorts don't offer board lessons until the kids are 6. My son is 7 and I started him out on a board at 3 and to say it was a challenge would be a understatement. He went with me 3-4 times the first year and I had to teach him my self. We also went to our local sledding hill a lot I would bring his sled when he would get board. I found a resort that would give him lessons at 4 as a class lesson for $30 instead of private that are $90 so my wife and I would take him there 3-4 times for for 2 years and Swain did very well for him. He did not really pick it up until 6 and now he loves to go and he takes blue lessons.


----------

